# Buckets for rabbit nests



## Kyla (Aug 16, 2013)

I've recently acquired some hutches from a neighbor but they don't have nesting boxes. They're good hutches but a little small so I was thinking about making external nesting boxes. I saw some that were 5 gal buckets with cut outs in the lid. What I would like to do is cut holes in the sides of my hutches, feed the buckets in backwards (from inside the cage) so that the lid and top of the bucket kept the entire thing secured in place. I know that I'll have to also secure it so that it can't twist. I'm just wondering if anyone has used a system like this? Thoughts?

-Kyla


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

many old type rabbit hutches had the wooden nest boxes built on the out side with a hinded roof so you could open it up and check the litter the better built one had wire floors with a drop in wood floor that could be removed and cleaned between litters or left out in hot weather if these are the type of hutches you have I sudjest adding a wooden nesting room built in such a manner and leave the plastic buckets to a better purpous. the trouble with a plastic bucket besides not being able to check on the litter with no acsess; is it would be colder in winter and hot in summer not being very well ventaleated dampness tends to be a problem even with the nessary holes drilled in the bottom and the slippery plastic not offering very good traction for the doe or kits


----------



## Kyla (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks! I was definitely worried that there were potential problems that I didn't know about. I guess it's time to go find some wood and start building


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Last year on Craigslist...I saw these awesome looking custom built hutches...then I saw for the first time ever....nestboxes that were on the outside and were 5 gallon bucks. They were done in the way you describe. I must say I'd never saw or heard of this.

I had the same thoughts & concerns Arnie stated very well....totally agree with him


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I have used five gallon buckets for chicken and pigeon nest boxes, for THAT use they work great, but for rabbits the condensation and lack of any real insulation or ventilation would be a big problem, I think it should be relatively easy to attach a wooden box to the outside of the hutch and just make a small opening for the rabbit to access the box and a lid for you to look inside


----------



## pips (Mar 9, 2014)

beware chinese plastic!!!i did alot of painting and we used to clean buckets for this and that ect.come to find out they have a sealer in the plastic and it was poison.a dead **** proved it after it chewed through it.make sure u get buckets from a restraunt most pizza shops will give you them as most toppings come in it.great to get and do all kinds of things.

built mine out of plywood scraps from construction jobsite just look for real plywood.i had a metal one but does refused to use it in winter.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

The first thought that came to my mind was the sweating of the buckets and the heat build up. 

If you use food grade buckets for things around the house....most times big chain grocery stores in the bakery section will give you their buckets from icing. Those are food grade. I use them to store food in for long term storage.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

My rabbits would make quick work of chewing them up. I wouldn't suggest plastic ones.


----------

